# No smoking



## Jimster (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry but today must be my day for airing all my pet peeves.  Ranked up there at the top is a person that smokes in a non-smoking timeshare or hotel room.  I have been in TS where this has happened and in hotels as well.  It happens frequently at the hotel I am currently working at.

I am a non-smoker.  In fact, I have never smoked anything in my life.  I consider it a vile, filthy habit.  I can smell a smoker yards away.  Sometimes I can even smell a smoker when driving down the road in a nearby car.  I don't know if all smokers realize just how smelly they are, but they should.  However, if they want to smoke that's their business and I respect that BUT when the sign in the hotel or TS says no smoking, please honor that.  I don't want to come into the room next and smell your stink!   I would feel just as offended as if they left a pile of feces on the bed.  If you want to smoke, don't do it in a non-smoking unit.  Go outside.  For the most part, smokers are considerate, but too many are not.  

In the State of Illinois, smoking in a non-smoking place (like a smoke free-hotel) carries a fine of $250.  In other states it is more substantial.  I had one guest tell me he has paid over $2000 in fines in the last year because of this.  DUH if it had been me, I'd have changed my behavior.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2014)

I am a reformed smoker (23 years) and I thought the reformed ones are the most righteous. United put us up in a Radisson after a late flight caused us to miss the last one home of a night. The room we drew had had a smoker who smoked in the bathroom- like no one would notice. I went directly to the desk (A) to be sure they wouldn't charge me a cleaning fee ,and (B) to get a different room. The sent someone up to give the room the 'smell' test, and then the bad news. We had the last room in the hotel. They couldn't even satisfy me with a discount, because the room was comp'ed anyway.

We kept the bathroom door closed with the fan on and could still smell it. 

$250 isn't enough!

Jim


----------



## am1 (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree. Need to be something stronger than a monetary fine.


----------



## dreamin (Nov 15, 2014)

*Resort allows smoking*

A couple of years ago I put a hold on a unit at the Sunrise Cove Village West #2101 timeshare in Iowa.  When I did my research before confirming it I learned that there were many complaints about a strong cigarette odour in the units.  I phoned the resort and was told that the owners approved smoking in the units.  She added that the resort was "like their home, so we can't tell owners what to do".  I found this thinking to be archaic.  I cancelled the reservation.  This timeshare always has availability during all seasons and gets poor ratings, although the area is supposed to be very pretty.  Maybe owners and management ought to get with the times. 

Jimster....I'm allergic to smoke so I share your concern.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2014)

Jimster said:


> I don't know if all smokers realize just how smelly they are, but they should.




Actually, they may NOT realize it. I used to work for a chemical company that manufactured fragrances used in the manufacture of other products (soaps, candles, perfumes, cosmetics, and so forth.)

I learned that the sense of smell works through olfactory receptors in the nasal passages, and it is the only sense that goes directly to the brain.  In fact, it goes to the memory centers in the brain. The reason people like or dislike a certain scent is because they "remember" that they like or dislike it.  (The smell of baking cookies reminds people of Grandma's house, and is a common trick used by real estate salespeople when showing prospective buyers a house, to make it seem more "homey." )

Long-term exposure to smoke, or any scent, can cause "fatigue" in those olfactory receptors, and the person will stop being able to perceive the scent of the odor. People who work in smelly areas can do so because they can't smell the offending odor any longer. Or at least, not as intensely as others do.

After the person goes to a different location, breathes fresh air or a totally different scent for awhile through the nose, the fatigue goes away, and the person can smell normally again.  Since smokers tend to repeat the scent time and again throughout the day, it's only a matter of time before they can't smell the smoke any more. So it's not entirely their fault.

This is the reason you'll often see coffee beans available at perfume bars, or in stores that sell candles or soaps or other heavily scented objects.  For some reason, the scent of coffee beans will cut through olfactory receptor fatigue, and allow the person to smell more normally.

I am also a former smoker, (tobacco-free for 15 years now, after being a heavy smoker for about 30 years.)  I am super sensitive to the smell of smoke, and I agree that if people want to smoke, they should do so in a way that doesn't impinge on the rights of others to not be affected by the smoke.  Consideration for others goes a long way, and nonsmoking enforcement needs to be much more prevalent in an area posted as nonsmoking.

When we stayed at the Manhattan Club a few years ago, the people in the adjacent room reeked so badly of smoke, the smell came under the connecting door and filled our room. It was hugely distracting.  We called to report it, and a Security Guard came to our room.  He laid down on the floor to sniff the air coming under the door, and agreed there was definitely a problem.  The people in that room denied they were smoking in the room, but the Guard said their clothes and the air smelled terribly of smoke.  We ended up being moved to a different room because the smell was so bad. The new room had no connecting doors to adjacent units, and we were fine after that.  

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 15, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> $250 isn't enough!




Absolutely correct. In addition to a meaningful fine, I would also applaud and frequent hotels which ban offenders for life from ever returning. Hotels should have a "no stay" list that they share amongst themselves similar to a no fly list...of course, I'm sure such a list would be illegal...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> Absolutely correct. In addition to a meaningful fine, I would also applaud and frequent hotels which ban offenders for life from ever returning. Hotels should have a "no stay" list that they share amongst themselves similar to a no fly list...of course, I'm sure such a list would be illegal...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



We are non smokers and I agree hotels and timeshares resorts should banned these violators.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 16, 2014)

At the Marriott  Renaissance Vendome in Paris, we had the experience of walking/checking into our room which reeked of smoking.

We left our luggage outside of the room and called the front desk.

The front desk person came up and agreed that our room reeked. She then upgraded us to another room facing the courtyard.

I wasn't sure of how our complaint was going to be received , but the Marriott stepped right up.

0


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 18, 2014)

This is also why a man who reaches adulthood can not smell his own under-arm stench.

TS


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh, that's disgusting!  Hard to say which is worse....... B O or smoke from cigarettes.:annoyed:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 19, 2014)

I was in the Westin New Orleans and the stench of multiple people smoking on our floor was obnoxious. We stuff a towell under the door in an attempt to block the smoke. Apparently it had become so wide-spread that the Management could no longer manage it.

I have seen this behavior become quite common - and now Smokers are taking advantage of the lack of enforcement.

Why would anyone think that Smokers care for the comfort of others?  They do not even respect their own bodies or environment, and are caught up in there own addiction.  Nicotine brings calmness, and lack of nicotine (after addiction) brings on stress which is only relieved by smoking.  It is an insidious cycle.

Ask any Smoker if they litter their spent butts on the ground and not one will admit it - BUT just look down at the ground (almost anywhere) and you will find cigarette butts.

'Smokers' Rights' is the biggest and successful propaganda campaign brought to you by the Tabacco Industry.  It amazes me that 'kids' who portend to hate Big Corporations, keep on sucking down a product that is incredibly harmful to everyone around them, and the environment (air, land and sea).


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 19, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I was in the Westin New Orleans and the stench of multiple people smoking on our floor was obnoxious.
> 
> Apparently it had become so wide-spread that the Management could no longer manage it.
> 
> I have seen this behavior become quite common - and now Smokers are taking advantage of the lack of enforcement.


 
 In March 2010 we exchanged into Westin Kanapali North which had a no smoking on the property policy.  I planned on using nicotine patches, but due to the humidity toughed it out . . .   Been smoke free ever since.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> ... Been smoke free ever since.



Congratulations!


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 20, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Been smoke free ever since.



I knew timeshares were good for your health!  Congrats! 

Kurt


----------

